# Minnesota K-9 Stabbing Brings About New Protection Legislation...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Because of Major's tragedy, Minnesota has enacted some tough new penalties for people who harm K-9's:

_"ST. PAUL, Minn. - Minnesota Gov. Mark Dayton signed a new law Tuesday that increases the penalties for people who injure or kill police or other public safety dogs._
_The bill raises potential restitution costs for people who harm dogs in police actions, search and rescue, correctional facilities or arson investigations. Killing or causing great bodily harm to such a dog could cost a fine up to $5,000 and restitution costs up to $25,000, according to the bill. _

_Rep. Tony Cornish cited an attack on a Roseville police dog named Major as a catalyst for the bill. Major lost the use of his hind legs after being stabbed four times while chasing a burglary suspect at a Maplewood truck lot. _

_“I am grateful for the service that police officers and their canine partners provide to Minnesota citizens, risking their lives to keep us safe,” Gov. Dayton said. “I want to thank Rep. Cornish and Sen. Hall for authoring the legislation. Roseville Police Officer John Jorgensen and his German Shepherd partner, K-9 Major, deserve special recognition. Major was stabbed four times in the back and was paralyzed as a result. This tragedy led to the passage of the bill I am proud to sign into law today." _

Makes me proud to be from Minnesota. Incidentally, Gov. Dayton has German Shepherds of his own.


----------

